# PHP 5 download und installation -- Einfach



## dg87 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hat jemand nen link, für nen Download von einen PHP Paket, wo also auch server und alles gleich dabei ist, wenns geht nicht mit apache.
Was auch total einfach zum installieren geht, wäre super. da gibts ja so pakete wo das alles recht schnell und einfach geht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Oktober 2007)

Fuer Windows? Dann schau mal nach XAMPP.

Fuer Linux? Deine Distro sollte alles noetige mitbringen, vorausgesetzt Du nutzt nicht irgendwas abgefahrenes wie LFS.


----------



## tobias_petry (14. Oktober 2007)

Kein Apache? na das ist selten
da würde ich noch das sehr gute WMLP-Paket mit LightTPD kennen


----------



## dg87 (14. Oktober 2007)

oder och ein paket mit apache, aber es muss ein komplett paket sein, weil mit php 5 und apache hat ich probleme.
danke nochmal

achja für windows bitte


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Oktober 2007)

dg87 hat gesagt.:


> oder och ein paket mit apache, aber es muss ein komplett paket sein, weil mit php 5 und apache hat ich probleme.
> danke nochmal
> 
> achja für windows bitte


Wie gesagt, XAMPP. Das sollte alles mitbringen was Du brauchst.


----------

